# Vostok Query



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi, I found this forum when looking for a new watch last year (bought a Seiko Black Monster from Roy on the basis of the advice received on here). Since then I have started building up a small cheapies collection.

Bought this 17 jewel Vostok on a whim from the 'bay, but can't find any info about it. Can anybody help?

Its a chrome case, movement appears to be unsigned, case is 37mm approx. across with crystal about 32mm across, back is plain apart from the digits '454155'. 18mm lugs.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

eelblady said:


> Hi, I found this forum when looking for a new watch last year (bought a Seiko Black Monster from Roy on the basis of the advice received on here). Since then I have started building up a small cheapies collection.
> 
> Bought this 17 jewel Vostok on a whim from the 'bay, but can't find any info about it. Can anybody help?
> 
> ...


Well, it's CCCP marked, so it's pre '95. Or uses pre '95 parts and/or dial. Could we see the movement; that will tell us a lot?

The second hand at 9 is unusual....as is the crown at 2...

It's good and clean; I like it!


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Many thanks, I shall try and do a movement picture later.


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Et voila, the movement pic:










Many thanks


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

chris l said:


> eelblady said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I found this forum when looking for a new watch last year (bought a Seiko Black Monster from Roy on the basis of the advice received on here). Since then I have started building up a small cheapies collection.
> ...


i like that also is the dial black or green?

bowie


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)




----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Could you possibly do a big movement picture?

Something this size if possible...

(My eyes are not so good these days....)










Also, can you see any markings? Or numbers? Especially under the hairspring?


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Many thanks, will try, but not sure my camera is up to it!


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi, is this any good? I can see a 'B' in a circle (for Boctok?) the edge of which is visible on the photo, under the regulator adjustment thingummy at top right (is that the hairspring under that?) together with an inverted 'v' (maybe a pointer of some sort) just a little further under the spring/thingummy.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I'll have to whip the back off some older Vostoks and see if I can match that to a numbered movement...


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

many thanks for the help, don't rush or put yourself out, I am just enjoying wearing it for now!!


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Don't go knocking your watches about, Chris! Here's the spec... 

Vostok 2403 (RU)

Mechanical lever movement

Manual winding

Diameter: 24 mm

Movement height: 3,7 mm

17 jewels

Functions: hours, minutes, *side second hand*

Shock protection

Frequency: 19800 vph.

Daily rate from -10 to +30 s/day

Power reserve minimum: 38 h

Hope this helps!


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> Don't go knocking your watches about, Chris! Here's the spec...
> 
> Vostok 2403 (RU)
> 
> ...


 Brilliant! many thanks to all.


----------



## ChrisG (Jul 25, 2008)

eelblady said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Don't go knocking your watches about, Chris! Here's the spec...
> ...


Actually it is a Vostok 2409

Daily Rate is: from -20 to +60 s/Day

Power Reserveis Min: 40H.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

2409? A nice reliable movement; should have a long life!

I have some somewhere, I'm sure...


----------

